# [W] forgeworld rhino armour



## refractory (Sep 15, 2008)

looking for forgeworld rhino armour, preferably the older spaced armour, also looking for forgewold dozer blades, repressor bits, and the newer reinforced armour bits.


----------



## refractory (Sep 15, 2008)

Still looking


----------

